# PIneapple Bacon?



## mattyoc20 (Nov 16, 2014)

So I've been making my own bacon using pops brine for about a year now with great success.  Everyone says its the best bacon they ever had.  I am looking to switch things up a bit.  Would it be possible to to put maybe some pineapple juice in with the brine?  My main concern with doing this is since i am cold smoking for roughly 20 hours, I am not sure how pineapple juice would hold up in the smoker.  Would it go bad?  I am looking to the fine people of this great forum to maybe shed some light as to whether this a good idea or not.  THanks in advance for the help.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2014)

It should work fine. People use it for a spritz or a mop.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think you'll have a problem.  I use apple juice, I know Pineapple Juice is thicker and high in sugar content.  From My experience the only problem I ever had was due the temperature of the cure.  It was two warm during the curing process and the sugar and apple Juice caused the cure to begin fermentation.    

Pineapple Bacon Hummmm... I can envision it on my Pineapple bacon pizza!!!!  Go for it and let us know how it turns out.  Happy smoking


----------

